
Ask HN: How Much to Charge for Google Cloud Windows Server Setup? - jggonz
Freelancers and Windows Network consultants, what would you (roughly) charge a startup to set up a two-node multi-zone failover cluster running Windows Server 2016 in Google Cloud, an Active Directory server, and a replicated Microsoft SQL Server with a 400GB+ volume?
======
nik736
How long does it take you to set it up?

